# Campbell: Bicyclist struck and killed on San Tomas Expressway, driver detained



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

Campbell: Bicyclist struck and killed on San Tomas Expressway, driver detained
I drove by the scene of the accident around 1pm. My condolences to the family of the cyclist.


----------



## slitespd (Nov 2, 2004)

May the cyclist rest in peace. To the driver, I can only hope that it was something other than texting/inattentiveness as she will bear this scar forever. 
Everyone ride as safely as possible.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Rest in peace. And thanks to witness that followed driver.

"Let's see... I just plowed a guy on a bike and killed him. Nevermind that - I think I'll stop at Peet's for a cup o' Joe." 

I really hope the CHP hasn't charged her yet because they're gathering evidence, and they charge her to the fullest extent of the law.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Despicable behavior. I have ridden on San Tomas Expressway at lunch time. It's nearly deserted and certainly does not have the bumper to bumper chaos of the early morning traffic. You just can't avoid "stupid/careless," no matter how diligently you ride.

I have been nearly hit "walking" within the boundaries of the cross-walk (four way Stop sign) at Hwy84 and Canada Road, by either car and cyclist alike. 

My condolences go out to the family of our fellow cyclist.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Do we have too many distractions and gadgets in our lives that we can't pay attention to the road when we are driving? Not a hard thing to ask of people, IMHO.

I think this driver is going to feel more sorry with her punishment than having to live with killing somebody. If she really felt bad, she would have stopped at the scene and offer assistance and face the consequences instead of running away.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Awful. Just awful.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

What is the status/outcome of the investigation?


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

Woman charged in hit-and-run killing of bicyclist in Campbell


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

fun2none said:


> Woman charged in hit-and-run killing of bicyclist in Campbell


All that took me to was


> Sorry, we could not find the Mercury News article you're looking for


Always happens with the Mercury News. Fraud news site tbqh.


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

Try this one.
Woman charged in hit-and-run killing of bicyclist in Campbell


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks.

Same ol' outcome as with many other bicycle deaths, and that's not to be taken lightly. It's ****ing ridiculous that taking someone's life comes with considerably less penalty. Wrongful death may it be, but she can't escape the statement "you killed someone, and left them to die at that". Hope she rots.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah - really pathetic. And how's this from the DA:



> "There is no problem if you ﻿get in an accident and stay at the scene,'' assuming alcohol, drugs or other violation aren't involved, said Luis Ramos, the Santa Clara County supervising district attorney overseeing the case.


Really? She snuffed out some poor soul's life by crossing into the shoulder. "Whoopsie. My bad. Sorry you're dead." Sickening.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Ventruck said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Same ol' outcome as with many other bicycle deaths, and that's not to be taken lightly. It's ****ing ridiculous that taking someone's life comes with considerably less penalty. Wrongful death may it be, but she can't escape the statement "you killed someone, and left them to die at that". Hope she rots.





Dr_John said:


> Yeah - really pathetic. And how's this from the DA:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? She snuffed out some poor soul's life by crossing into the shoulder. "Whoopsie. My bad. Sorry you're dead." Sickening.


It is terrible. I can't believe she is only facing a maximum of 4 years in jail for killing somebody. Had she been careless with a gun and firing randomly around a populated area, would she be facing the same charge? Why should killing somebody with your vehicle be any different than a gun? We all know that vehicles kill and should be driven with care, just like using a weapon.

I truly believe until our laws change to reflect the seriousness of killing somebody with our vehicles, drivers won't change their attitudes.


----------

